# Job offer in Abu Dhabi



## Brett

Hi everybody

I need some advice about a job offer i got in the UAE. I would love to go but i am hearing of people getting retrenched and losing there jobs and some even being given 24 hour notice to leave and i dont want to just give up the good job i have. Could somebody give a bit of advice on this.

Cheers
Brett


----------



## mayotom

Brett said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I need some advice about a job offer i got in the UAE. I would love to go but i am hearing of people getting retrenched and losing there jobs and some even being given 24 hour notice to leave and i dont want to just give up the good job i have. Could somebody give a bit of advice on this.
> 
> Cheers
> Brett


take a look in the Dubai forum, many of us on there, work in Abu Dhabi, 

yes there are a lot of job losses, but having 24 hours to leave is rubbish. if you lose your job your residency visa takes a week or so to cancel once that is done you have 30 days to exit the country, if you have a south african passport you just drive to the border with oman, get stamped to prove you left and turn around and get a new tourist visa for another 40 days


The abu dhabi job situation is much better than Dubai,

What is the Job? the Company? conditions(accomadation etc)? I can then advise you better


----------



## mayotom

Brett said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I need some advice about a job offer i got in the UAE. I would love to go but i am hearing of people getting retrenched and losing there jobs and some even being given 24 hour notice to leave and i dont want to just give up the good job i have. Could somebody give a bit of advice on this.
> 
> Cheers
> Brett


take a look in the Dubai forum, many of us on there, work in Abu Dhabi, 

yes there are a lot of job losses, but having 24 hours to leave is rubbish. if you lose your job your residency visa takes a week or so to cancel once that is done you have 30 days to exit the country, if you have a south african passport you just drive to the border with oman, get stamped to prove you left and turn around and get a new tourist visa for another 40 days


The abu dhabi job situation is much better than Dubai,

What is the Job? the Company? conditions(accomadation etc)? I can then advise you better


----------



## Vinnie

I think a job offer from Gulf is too tempting and lucrative, which is hard to ignore. But I think if you have a good job, then persist with it because these are uncertain times, middle east is unstable, though UAE is not affected by it but how long it can stay unperturbed is yet to be seen.


----------



## s954061

saurabhb said:


> Monster Gulf offers Various job opportunities available in UAE. Hospitality jobs, Banking Jobs, Insurance jobs etc.




i m gr8 can i get job in dubai i can work job in insurance sector


----------

